# Groin



## Michaelkun

Hi!
I would like to know if there is any difference between these four words 샅 / 서혜부 / 가랑이 / 사타구니 to say "groin" in Korean.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Michaelkun,
Both "서혜부" and "사타구니" mean the same thing in English, "groin". Personally, I wouldn't consider "서혜부" an everyday word, though it is used frequently. I'd say, "서혜부" is a more medical/anatomic term vis-à-vis "사타구니", which could be more commonly used in a day-to-day converstaion.

In a literal sense, "가랑이" refers to our limbs that diverge from our body, split/forked into two, just like our legs. If you look it up in a dictionary, "가랑이" is translated as "crotch", and its synonym is interestingly "legs" rather than "groin". However, keep in mind that the emphasis here when using the term "가랑이" is that juncture, the crotch region where legs open and close, not the legs themselves.

"샅" refers to a more specific region of one's body and is much wider than the groin or crotch area: inner thigh. It is translated as the region between one's thighs and sex organ. In fact, the aforementioned "사타구니" originates from the term, "샅": it is a combination of "샅" and "아구니", which is a familiar native Korean term meaning a "gap" or a "crack". (It makes sense if you take into account where each of the terms "사타구니" and "샅" refers to.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Michaelkun

pcy0308 said:


> Hello Michaelkun,
> Both "서혜부" and "사타구니" mean the same thing in English, "groin". Personally, I wouldn't consider "서혜부" an everyday word, though it is used frequently. I'd say, "서혜부" is a more medical/anatomic term vis-à-vis "사타구니", which could be more commonly used in a day-to-day converstaion.
> 
> In a literal sense, "가랑이" refers to our limbs that diverge from our body, split/forked into two, just like our legs. If you look it up in a dictionary, "가랑이" is translated as "crotch", and its synonym is interestingly "legs" rather than "groin". However, keep in mind that the emphasis here when using the term "가랑이" is that juncture, the crotch region where legs open and close, not the legs themselves.
> 
> "샅" refers to a more specific region of one's body and is much wider than the groin or crotch area: inner thigh. It is translated as the region between one's thighs and sex organ. In fact, the aforementioned "사타구니" originates from the term, "샅": it is a combination of "샅" and "아구니", which is a familiar native Korean term meaning a "gap" or a "crack". (It makes sense if you take into account where each of the terms "사타구니" and "샅" refers to.)
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much for your answer, it helped a lot! Just to confirm, I have pointed out the terms in an image and I would like to know if I have understood correctly what you have explained to me (I hope so)


----------



## pcy0308

Hello, Michaelkun, 

I'd say "샅" extends all the way up to the crotch region as I've specified in the previous comment: *it is translated as the region between one's thighs and sex organ*.

Also, "가랑이" refers to *both* junctures where our legs start, diverge from our body and fork into two. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## Michaelkun

pcy0308 said:


> Hello, Michaelkun,
> 
> I'd say "샅" extends all the way up to the crotch region as I've specified in the previous comment: *it is translated as the region between one's thighs and sex organ*.
> 
> Also, "가랑이" refers to *both* junctures where our legs start, diverge from our body and fork into two. Hope this clarifies.



OK! I think I have it clearer now, 대단히 감사합니다 !!


----------



## zzing

사타구니 is ok forget all the other words. or just say 다리사이 between the legs. 샅 is not usually used 서혜부 is used only in hospitals.


----------

